# AMD64, Ne vale la pena ?

## ogeidix

Sto per assemblarmi un nuovo pc desktop,

avevo puntato su di un amd64, precisamente questo:

athlon64 300+ (che poi overclokko fino a 2.4/6)

Qualcuno sa dirmi se ai 64 bit corrisponde un aumento

sensibile delle prestazioni ?

In caso contrario prenderei un normale 32 bit con una freq maggiore

:: ogeidix

----------

## Opossum

Ciao!

Tempo fa lessi dei benchmark riguardo ai processori a 64 bit e, se non ricordo male, i maggiori incrementi di prestazione si avevano sui calcoli matematici, mentre i tempi di esecuzione dei programmi non risultavano esageratamete migliori (sempre a memoria venivano riportati incrementi del 2 - 3 %), ma erano i primi processori a 64 bit.

Ultimamente, invece, lessi un'articolo (non molto tecnico per la verità) dove si parlava, appunto, dei 64bit attualmente sul mercato, (Itanium, AMD, Xeon, ecc ecc) e rimasi abbastanza stupito quando l'autore affermava che a parita di condizioni un processore a 64bit risultava più lento di uno a 32 (cosa che a me pare comunque plausibile).

Non per questo voglio denigrare i 64bit, anzi......

----------

## richard77

Un processore a 64 bit può essere più lento perchè "spreca" più bit, nel senso che opera su dati a 64 bit.

Credo non sia facile trovare benchmark sotto linux, con codice compilato a 64 o 32 bit.

Considera che non tutto il codice è stato portato a 64 bit (per esempio i driver ati closed, flash etc)

Forse nel forum dedicato c'è qualche thread

----------

## federico

Non posso portare benchmark a riguardo, in casa mia e' presente un amd64 e lo trovo un'altra cosa rispetto ad un p4, vorrei riuscire a provare un p4 ht in maniera decente per vedere li le differenze ma non ho trovato programmi (che io sia in grado di utilizzare quantomeno) che sfruttino in maniera decente l'smp...

Federico

----------

## X-Drum

imho è abbastanza potente, io ho un "semplice" venice poiche a fronte del

prezzo assurdo, gli X2 hanno circa il 10% di prestazioni in piu

(dati emersi da alcuni test che ho fatto in casa con 2 amd64 (venice,x2) ed

un installazione identica di gentoo per le due macchine con stesso hw)

----------

## earcar

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> Considera che non tutto il codice è stato portato a 64 bit (per esempio i driver ati closed

 

Quelli ci sono eccome...

```
SRC_URI="x86? ( mirror://gentoo/ati-driver-installer-${PV}-i386.run )

         amd64? ( mirror://gentoo/ati-driver-installer-${PV}-x86_64.run )"
```

Comunque io ho un amd64 e devo dire (come federico) che rispetto ad un p4 è un'altra cosa

Quando compila ti vengono le lacrime agli occhi dall'emozione  :Wink: 

----------

## RexRocker

confermo l'incremento in compilazione dei programmi di qualsiasi tipo.

Per l'aumento delle prestazioni sicuramente ne hai ma credo che un buon lavoro lo faccia anche la ram. Ti porterei la mia esperienza personale però putroppo il salto al 64 bit è stato fatto in concomitanza con il salto da 256 a 1GB di ram quindi è ovvio che senta tanta differenza.

ciao

Rex

----------

## Dr.Dran

beh per quello che riguarda la mia esperienza, debbo dire che (effetto placebo a parte), per quello che riguarda un utilizzo desktop del S.O. non ho notato un così netto miglioramento dato dal processore... la maggiorparte dei software che trovi in portage possono essere compilati a 64 bit, però a mio avvisono non ne sfruttano a pieno le feature di questi nuovi processori.

Considera inoltre, che io ho installato beh 4 Gbyte di ram (in questo caso ho volutamente esagerato, per vedere la differenza) e questo mi ha notevolmente migliorato le cose, poichè faccio compilare il sw con emerge totalmente in ram.

Purtroppo non ho fatto benckmarch ne test e quindi questo mio intervento lascia lo spazio che trova   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

a parità di architettura, l'esecuzione di codice a 64 bit, seppur porti un migliore sfruttamento delle risorse, dei registri, e del bus, è inesorabilmente PIÙ LENTO.

esistono casi in cui questo non è vero (è stata citata la compilazione, ma con compilatori ottimizzati per i 64 bit), ma in linea di principio non esiste motivo alcuno per cui la medesima architettura dovrebbe essee più veloce trattando dati ed istruzioni lunghe il doppio. casomai il contrario...

mio parere personale: i 64 bit sono un'esigenza solo in determinati casi, perché portano, tra gli altri, due vantaggi importantissimi: maggiore spazio di indirizzamento, con tutto quello che ne consegue roba tipo [url="http://pax.grsecurity.net/docs/aslr.txt"]ALSR[/url], e implementazione in hardware del [url="http://pax.grsecurity.net/docs/noexec.txt"]no-exec[/url]. se non hai di queste esigenze, non hai bisogno dei 64 bit.

io mi concentrerei maggiormente sulla ricerca di unìarchitettura realmente efficiente: per esempio, i 64 bit di intel (processori dual-core) non sono per nulla 64 bit, ma 2 x 32 bit. che è cosa ben diversa. tanto vale quindi cercare un processore a 32 bit realmente efficiente. lo stesso discorso si può fare sui 64 bit: una ricerchina di qualche paragone tra AMD opteron e Intel Itanium potrebbe dare risultati sorprendenti  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## richard77

Comunque anche a 32 bit credo che per un desktop il miglior rapporto prezzo/prestazione l'abbiano gli athlon 64, anche se è parecchio che non seguo il mercato.

----------

## lavish

Ma k.gothmog ha ragione teoricamente (tranne su una cosa secondaria sul no-exec)... però ha torto (dal mio personale punto di vista) all'atto pratico... ora mi spiego: se ho una cpu molto valida come appunto un athlon64 e so che avere sw a 64bit non mi comporta rallentamenti, ma in certi casi miglioramenti (compilazione, grafica e altro) e so inoltre che un sistema a 64bit non è meno stabile di uno a 32bit (ricordavo ieri al gentoo-day che fino a poco fa non esisteva praticamente un team di arch-testers per gentoo su x86, mentre quello su amd64 è vastissimo), perchè non fare un'installazione a 64bit?

Questo proprio non lo capisco  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma... non mi sembra che siamo per nulla in disaccordo. credo che stiamo osservando lo stesso problema dadue punti di vista diversi. tu giustamente dici "perché non dovrei installare software a 64 bit, e che funziona realmente a 64 bit, che mi porta molti vantaggi?", io invece dico che i software sono nati a 32 bit e non so quanto buono sia il port a 64 bit che ne è stato fatto. mi pongo solo il dubbio su questo, nulla di più.

considera che se un software a 32 bit è stato preso e semplicemente compilato su una macchina a 64 senza che gli venisse fatto nessun ritocco, stai sicuro che non sarà mai efficiente come un 64 bit nativo, e molto probabilmente sarà meno efficiente del "fratellino" a 32 bit.

la mia obiezione è tutta qui, e non voglio dire con questo che un'architettura sia migliore dell'altra, semplicemente portare l'attenzione su un aspetto del problema  :Smile: 

non ho capito cosa non ti piace sul supporto no-exec...

----------

## lavish

ah ok k.gothmog, allora siamo d'accordo  :Smile: 

Riguardo al no-exec, da quanto ne so, può essere abilitato anche a 32bit, questo dicevo  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Riguardo al no-exec, da quanto ne so, può essere abilitato anche a 32bit, questo dicevo 

 

non mi risulta che esistano architetture a 32 bit (x86) che lo usino.

i processori a 64 bit lo implementano in hardware. dove non viene implementato dai processori lo si può ottenere in software con un piccolo intervento sul kernel (http://pax.grsecurity.net)

----------

## lavish

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non mi risulta che esistano architetture a 32 bit (x86) che lo usino.
> 
> i processori a 64 bit lo implementano in hardware. dove non viene implementato dai processori lo si può ottenere in software con un piccolo intervento sul kernel (http://pax.grsecurity.net)

 

Infatti, io sto dicendo che un opteron con un OS a 32bit dovrebbe utilizzare comunque il supporto al no-exec via HW

(mi sa che da qualche posts stiamo dicendo le stesse cose rotfl)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> (mi sa che da qualche posts stiamo dicendo le stesse cose rotfl)

 

penso anche io... comviene che la facciamo finita, se do diventa una soap-opera  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

UP.

Ciao. Una domanda, sconsigliate (ancora) un (AMD)64bit?

Ci sono offerte per un Turion che vorrei valutare.

Grazie

Andrea

----------

## GiRa

I miglioramenti (soprattutto in compilazione) ci sono.

Fin'ora non si è mai parlato della pipeline degli AMD64 che fa il suo porco lavoro  :Wink: 

C'è da dire che gli AMD64 hanno una frequenza di clock minore e quindi leggono meno istruzioni al secondo.

Dettagli a parte mi pare che le differenze siano notevoli, le mie esperienze si basano sul confronto tra un Athlon64 3200+ ed un P4 3400 (o 3200?) HT con stessa quantità di RAM (usando banchi con le stesse prestazioni velocistiche), dischi SATA da 10000 RPM sull'AMD e SCSI a 10000 RPM sul P4.

Non mi vengono in mente altri fattori che potrebbero avermi condizionato.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> C'è da dire che gli AMD64 hanno una frequenza di clock minore e quindi leggono meno istruzioni al secondo.

 

e quindi?

detto così sembra uno svantaggio. se l'intenzione è quella, mi spiace, ma non è per niente vero

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mah... Io rigiro la frittata: non cercate il processore e poi tentate di adattar le vs esigenze ad esso, bensì prima evidenziate le vs esigenze ed infine scegliete il processore.

Sarei curioso di veder i tempi di idle di tutti quei bei amd64 la fuori...

Indubbiamente il fattore costo/prestazioni gioca a vantaggio di amd, ma c'è da dire anche che l'acquisto ormai viene dettato dal fattore "chiacchere da bar" ossia si sceglie il processore che ci permette di vincere la gara di "pisciata controvento" con gli amici...

Nessuno che tiene in considerazione fattori come consumo energetico e rumororisità.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Mah... Io rigiro la frittata: non cercate il processore e poi tentate di adattar le vs esigenze ad esso, bensì prima evidenziate le vs esigenze ed infine scegliete il processore.
> 
> Nessuno che tiene in considerazione fattori come consumo energetico e rumororisità.

 

tra le tante voci del coro, penso che questa sia la migliore. complimenti dead!  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Nessuno che tiene in considerazione fattori come consumo energetico e rumororisità.

 

.:deadhead:., gli athlon64 sono ottimi in quanto a consumi. Il cool'n'quiet (fan e freq scalabili dinamicamente) rendono la macchina veramente silenziosa, "fresca" e "parsimoniosa"  :Wink: 

Quando ho comprato la mia cpu, questa è stata una delle caratteristiche che mi hanno sorriso maggiormente  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ecco, ora si ragiona.

A me non interessano le questioni velocistiche (non in primo piano per lo meno).

Interessante soprattutto è sapere come si comportatano i AMD64 in ambito notebook, dove consumo, calore e rumorosità sono fattori primari.

Mi piace la piega che sta prendendo la discussione.

Andrea

----------

## SilverXXX

Per la croncaca itanium non è AMD64 (o x86_64) ma IA64. Dire che non c'entra una mazza è poco (numero di bit a parte)  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Interessante soprattutto è sapere come si comportatano i AMD64 in ambito notebook, dove consumo, calore e rumorosità sono fattori primari.

 

Di questo non ho idea... io non mi riferivo ai notebook prima

----------

## fikiz

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Nessuno che tiene in considerazione fattori come consumo energetico e rumororisità.

 

Parole sante!!!!!! maledetto il giorno che ho preso il P4 Prescott: 100W a riposo, 195W con CPU all 100% e una ventolazza che te la raccomando   :Evil or Very Mad:   e adesso me lo tengo...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ercoppa

Approposito di amd64 (io un 3000+) oggi ho letto questo http://www.no1984.org/Hardware_TC-compliant, in cui afferma che gli amd64 "non proprio TC, ma include funzionalità di protezione della memoria - Enhanced Virus Protection", mi devo preuccupare?? non vogllio un processore marchiato TRUSTED COMPUTING

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> Parole sante!!!!!! maledetto il giorno che ho preso il P4 Prescott: 100W a riposo, 195W con CPU all 100%

 

così tanto?   :Shocked: 

non avevo mai letto i dettagli sugli assorbimenti, ma non credevo fossero così alti

----------

## SilverXXX

Non parlate male del PREStoCOTTo, che fa le pizze che è un piacere  :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Approposito di amd64 (io un 3000+) oggi ho letto questo http://www.no1984.org/Hardware_TC-compliant, in cui afferma che gli amd64 "non proprio TC, ma include funzionalità di protezione della memoria - Enhanced Virus Protection", mi devo preuccupare?? non vogllio un processore marchiato TRUSTED COMPUTING

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * Enhanced Virus Protection (EVP) is only enabled by certain operating systems including the current versions of Microsoft® Windows®, Linux, Solaris and BSD Unix. After properly installing the appropriate operating system release, users must enable the protection of their applications and associated files from buffer overrun attacks. Consult your OS documentation for information on enabling EVP. Contact your application software vendor for information regarding use of the application in conjunction with EVP. AMD and its partners strongly recommend that users continue to use third party anti-virus software as part of their security strategy.

 

----------

## neryo

Per quanto riguarda l'intera discussione, credo che i processori a 64 bit siano il futuro.. ora magari non possiamo apprezzarne interamente tutti i vantaggi, ma e' solo questione di tempo.. butto un po' carne al fuoco...   :Laughing: 

Sicuramente in uno scenario futuro, dove ci saranno tante applicazioni molto piu' pesanti (progettate chiaramente per sfruttare tale tecnologia), che richiederanno quantitativi di memoria "molto grandi" > 4 Gb (globalmente intendo) e dove ci sono molte applicazioni che girano contemporaneamente in multitasking... riusciremo a vedere miglioramenti e sfruttare di piu' il caricamento di maggiori quantita' di dati in memoria. ...prendo fiato..   :Wink: 

Questo per evitare l'accesso frequente al disco, che si sa e' uno dei colli di bottiglia piu' degradante per le prestazioni nei moderni calcolatori. Consideriamo inoltre che le istruzioni sono da 64 bit e possiamo elaborare istruzioni piu' complesse elaborando piu' dati per ciclo di clock, percui aumentando la capacita' di calcolo... quindi fate le vostre conclusioni.

@k.gothmog

Poi non credo che il codice a 32 bit sui i 64 bit giri molto piu' lentamente... credo che se le istruzioni vengono fetchate 64 bit e decodificate a 32 bit, riconoscendo un opportuno opcode che ne identifica tale caratteristica, nelle fasi successive delle pipelines il resto si adattera' a tale formato.. scartando il deconding dei restanti 32 bit  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ci sono offerte per un Turion che vorrei valutare.

 

il turion e' un gran processore.. c'e' l ho sul mio acer aspire 5024! Pero' se le tue esigenze sono soprattutto risparmio energetico ti consiglio un centrino.. giusto perche' e' un intera tecnologia rivolta al risparmio energetico (processore + chipset + wireless), cosa che amd purtroppo non fa.. e quindi non e' una garanzia assoluta in questi termini.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bandreabis

E a livello di calore prodotto, come si comportai in generale? E nelle compilazioni?

Andrea

----------

## neryo

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> E a livello di calore prodotto, come si comportai in generale? E nelle compilazioni?
> 
> 

 

questi dettagli non dipendono solo dal processore.. ma anche dal tipo di dissipazione che utilizzi. Poi come ti e' gia' stato detto si notano miglioramenti significativi in fase di compilazione!   :Surprised: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Un grosso boost si avrebbe se potessero fare da 0 una nuova architettura (senza mantenere alcuna forma di retrocompatibilità)

----------

## neryo

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Un grosso boost si avrebbe se potessero fare da 0 una nuova architettura (senza mantenere alcuna forma di retrocompatibilità)

 

gia' ma questo chiaramente porterebbe inevitabilmente a delle forme di incompatibilita' con gli attuali standard.. oppure a una sorta di conversione che ne degraderebbe i vantaggi acquisiti

----------

## bandreabis

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   E a livello di calore prodotto, come si comportai in generale? E nelle compilazioni?
> 
>  Poi come ti e' gia' stato detto si notano miglioramenti significativi in fase di compilazione!  

 

Mi premeva sapere se sotto sforzo (compilazione) scaldasse molto o mantenesse temperature accettabili, non le velocità  :Wink: 

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questi dettagli non dipendono solo dal processore.. ma anche dal tipo di dissipazione che utilizzi. 

 

Già qui si ragiona... come faccio a sapere prima se la dissipazione è buona o no?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *neryo wrote:*   

> ...

 

premetto prima che condivido la tua opinione, anche se non al 100%. è mia idea che sia inutile aggiungere sempre più bit alla banda dei processori se poi questa viene fruttata male e sprecata. il riferimento è ovviamente al set di istruzioni x86, che è ormai giunto alla frutta.

quello che voglio dire è che un processore a 64 bit non può certamente fare il fetch di due istruzioni di 32 bit in parallelo (una volta uno ha avuto l'ardire di dire una vaccata del genere), quindi in presenza di istruzioni a 32 bit si ha uno spreco non indifferente già in fase di fetch. ricordo inoltre che il set x86 è fatto da istruzioni a 32, 24, 16, e anche 12 bit!!!

così come per le istruzioni, le stesse considerazioni si possono fare sul codice...

alla luce di questo, son d'accordissimo sul fatto che i 64 bit siano il futuro, ma prima dei 64 bit, si devono abbandonare questi maledetti processori CISC. il futuro deve essere solo RISC.

il problema è che questo non avverrà molto facilmente perché i 64 bit sono una cosa verso cui sta spingendo il mercato, mentre i RISC no. devono essere gli utenti a preferirli ai CISC, dando un chiaro segno ad Intel & soci.

comunque non vorrei dire, ma è la stessa Intel ad affermare queste cose, e persino loro hanno già abbandonato il set x86, con Itanium.

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Poi non credo che il codice a 32 bit sui i 64 bit giri molto piu' lentamente... credo che se le istruzioni vengono fetchate 64 bit e decodificate a 32 bit, riconoscendo un opportuno opcode che ne identifica tale caratteristica, nelle fasi successive delle pipelines il resto si adattera' a tale formato.. scartando il deconding dei restanti 32 bit

 

a proposito di questo avevo letto una cosa molto interessante, tempo fa...

due modi di vedere i 64 bit: Intel e AMD. Intel ha abbandonato il set x86, che è cosa buona e giusta, per crearne uno totalmente nuovo (IA64), AMD ha esteso il set x86 con x86_64.

i risultati sono ovviamente diversi: la soluzione AMD esegue nativamente codice sia a 32 bit che a 64 bit. la soluzione Intel esegue il codice a 32 bit in "emulazione" (se mi passate il termine). Un processore Itanium, rispetto ad un AMD64 è molto più lento nell'esecuzione di codice a 32 bit, ma ha anche un'architettura ottimizzata per i 64 bit, nei quali non ha paragoni, con AMD64.

In sostanza le velocità cambiano eccome. L'acquisto di un processore oggi, se deve essere destinato a durare nel tempo, richiede quindi una attenta meditazioneLast edited by .:chrome:. on Sat Jan 28, 2006 10:55 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## SilverXXX

 *neryo wrote:*   

> gia' ma questo chiaramente porterebbe inevitabilmente a delle forme di incompatibilita' con gli attuali standard.. oppure a una sorta di conversione che ne degraderebbe i vantaggi acquisiti

 

I vantaggi sarebbero nel lungo termine. Già adesso i processori stanno raggiungendo il limite (devono uscire nuove particolari tecnologie verso il 2010 se non sbaglio......) e poter fare da ZERO permetterebbe agli ingegneri adetti molta più libertà. La compatibilità ce la portiamo dietro da troppo tempo, dopo diventa solo un peso, imho.

edit (non avevo visto il post di k.gothmog): Definire oggi RISC o CISC un processore è sbagliato: si è raggiunta una complessità tale che un processore qualunque ha elemtenti risc cisc e vettoriali oggigiorno. Risc e cisc rimangono al massimo come visione esterna del processore (asm in pratica). IA64 (gli itanium) fa emulazion HARDWARE del codice ia32, ma verrà abbondonata (dato che sprecare anche un solo transistor in un superprocessore da calcolo scientifico è un idiozia). Ma IA64 è pensato per supercomputer e grandi calcolatori e costa un occhio della testa, non è proprio stato pensato per andare nei pc "normali".

----------

## neryo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quello che voglio dire è che un processore a 64 bit non può certamente fare il fetch di due istruzioni di 32 bit in parallelo (una volta uno ha avuto l'ardire di dire una vaccata del genere), quindi in presenza di istruzioni a 32 bit si ha uno spreco non indifferente già in fase di fetch.

 

nella fase di fecth non succede poi molto a parte caricare l'istruzione nel Istruction Register, utilizzando come indice l'attuale Program Counter.. e quindi fondamentalmente non essendoci nessun decoding non vedo molto spreco..  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> alla luce di questo, son d'accordissimo sul fatto che i 64 bit siano il futuro, ma prima dei 64 bit, si devono abbadonare questi maledetti processori CISC. il futuro deve essere solo RISC.
> 
> 

 

sono molto daccordo...   :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@bandreabis

Se nonhai esigenze particolari in termini di potenza puoi guardare ai processori per portatili via: sono molto parsimoniosi in termini di potenza e di emissioni termiche ed hanno prestazioni più che dignitose.

----------

## fikiz

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *fikiz wrote:*   Parole sante!!!!!! maledetto il giorno che ho preso il P4 Prescott: 100W a riposo, 195W con CPU all 100% 
> 
> così tanto?  
> 
> non avevo mai letto i dettagli sugli assorbimenti, ma non credevo fossero così alti

 

gia'... l'ho misurato io con un apparecchietto apposito. considera anche due dischi rigidi, masterizzatore (non in attivita'), e una scheda di rete. scheda video una modestissima riva 32MB.

----------

## randomaze

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> gia'... l'ho misurato io con un apparecchietto apposito. considera anche due dischi rigidi, masterizzatore (non in attivita'), e una scheda di rete. scheda video una modestissima riva 32MB.

 

'spetta un attimo. I dati si riferiscono al PC completo quindi? Perché nel caso i dati sarebbero abbastanza normali... purtroppo.

----------

## fikiz

si'... in effetti rileggendo quello che ho scritto si capisce che mi riferisco al solo processore... ma non intendevo quello. scusatemi!   :Wink: 

----------

